

FaceCash Ad: How long does it take 4 top college graduates to split a bill? - thinkcomp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4srsLIVzpg

======
espadagroup
Sounds cool, just watch out for that "Face"
name...<http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2373258,00.asp>

